# VAHC meeting tonight Sept/13/2010



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a reminder, it is tonight at 7:15pm at Vancouver Aquarium

For detail, go VAHC - Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club

Anyone wants me to bring them items, let me know before 6pm.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to it. My first meeting ever.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I"ll see you all there as well!
________


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

There will be directions/room# posted at the entrance, right? 
See you all tonight. TIA


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it is not the normal entrance. it is off to the right side. you will see a bunch of ppl there. Be there at around 7:15pm.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahh, good to know. Thanks!

The last time I went to a VAHC, it was held at North Van...



charles said:


> it is not the normal entrance. it is off to the right side. you will see a bunch of ppl there. Be there at around 7:15pm.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

We're about the only "gang group" that's around that time of night. East parking lot, like you were going to the north side of the main building. 
Remember that if more than five people are gathered around the rear entrance the RCMP considers that a "hockey riot".


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For those of you driving there like me, I just looked it up and parking is $2.50 an hour until 9 PM until October 1st. So don't assume it's winter hours now and just park and walk away or you won't be happy.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> We're about the only "gang group" that's around that time of night. East parking lot, like you were going to the north side of the main building.
> Remember that if more than five people are gathered around the rear entrance the RCMP considers that a "hockey riot".


Bahahahaha


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

have fun everyone! wish i could make it!


----------



## Jeannelamp (May 3, 2010)

Parking is a rip off these days!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i also will be missing this meeting


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone has the capability of video recording Tom Barr's Presentation so we can put it up on the site i'd be very appreciative (might have to run this past vahc to make sure it's ok?? ) Charles?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I can. I have no video camera.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So did anyone change their minds about planted tanks and how/when to use plants? I know it got me thinking about a few things. Thanks to the VAHC who organized this. I didn't get a chance to hang out afterwards as it ended later than I could stay.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am doing an above water planted tank... Thanks to Tom's idea.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can make it an H. Zebra tank too!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you should do that for your blue eye panaque tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You told me not to go open top remember? I'm building a canopy.  So no emersed growth for me.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

who listens to me anyway


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Last nights meeting was definitely worth attending
Toms talk was great and opened up a lot of ideas

Kudos to the organizers


----------

